# Worry about being Loud ?



## Tundraplow07

Do Any Of You Guys Worry about being loud and waking up people around where you plow? I have a exhaust system (added a few years back) on the truck and I'm worried of being loud :/ how about you guys ?


----------



## kashman

thats y my trucks are all stock


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

If its modified, I would be concerned. Just like loud backup alarms in a resi at nite. No ones around, turn it off.


----------



## iceyman

Not even a little bit


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Tundraplow07;1417718 said:


> Do Any Of You Guys Worry about being loud and waking up people around where you plow? I have a exhaust system (added a few years back) on the truck and I'm worried of being loud :/ how about you guys ?


I use to be, after doing a few (very short) runs this season. I stopped caring and turn the music up and let the engine roar. Love the looks out the windows I get at 3am Thumbs Up


----------



## 2COR517

I have an exhaust system on my truck too. It was installed at the factory, and keeps the truck nice and quiet.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tundraplow07;1417718 said:


> Do Any Of You Guys Worry about being loud and waking up people around where you plow? I have a exhaust system (added a few years back) on the truck and I'm worried of being loud :/ how about you guys ?


Yes, we worry about being loud. When and if you pi$$ of your customers and there neighbors, you won't get them back as a client. If it is to loud, get it replaced. There are to many people who would love to take your work, when you lose to it being to loud!


----------



## 7d9_z28

My truck has some mods and is a bit louder than stock, but its mostly under load. at idle and light throttle its not too bad, its more of a rumble. I have no worries though, a steel cutting edge dragging across the driveway isn't exactly quiet either  :laughing:
and all my customers are repeats and new people that called me because a current customer recommended me. 

If it concerns you too much, when first dealing with the customer in person, let them hear it and ask if they are ok with it. chances are if you are up front, do a good job, and have good rates, they wont care. beats them out shoveling! payupThumbs Up


----------



## Rc2505

If your doing resi's then you should respect them. Everyone of my trucks are stock quiet, and I do that for a reason.


----------



## Tundraplow07

I didn't plan on having a plow 3 years ago lol so I did some mods, I just did some plowing and it seems that the cutting edge hitting the cement/pavement is louder than my exhaust. I think I might be able to get away with it if it gets too loud then i'll think about replacing it


----------



## 7d9_z28

Tundraplow07;1417875 said:


> I didn't plan on having a plow 3 years ago lol so I did some mods, I just did some plowing and it seems that the cutting edge hitting the cement/pavement is louder than my exhaust. I think I might be able to get away with it if it gets too loud then i'll think about replacing it


See what I mean? Sounds like some guys want to make it sound like your truck is louder than theirs, and like I said, the edge on the surface being plowed is pretty loud. Obviously louder than they think. You should be fine Thumbs Up

LOUD TRUCKS RULE!


----------



## JLsDmax

i dont worry about it. I have an aftermarket exhaust on my duramax. It has a deep sound to it and to my knowledge no one has said anything (im a subcontractor, i dont know if the boss just took the complaint and never passed it on)


----------



## Rc2505

I understand that the plow dropping is loud. I'm not saying your an idiot for having a loud exhaust either. I am simply stating that I have enough phone calls every storm, that I am not looking to add more to it by waking someone up. To each thier own, and I prefer to have my trucks stock. Why give a customer anything to complain about.


----------



## White Gardens

My F-150 I just recently purchased has a $500 Magna Flow exhaust on it. Next month it goes to a shop to cut the echo chambers off the back and regular tail pipe installed. I'll drive it around the block, and if it's still too loud, It's going right back in to have a resonator put in to quite it down further.

I personally don't mind a little rumble and I really liked some of the 05-06 1500 rams I test drove that has a little tone to them, but weren't excessive. As it stands now, my F-150 gives me a headache when I drive long distances and no way would I want a truck like that plowing my drive at 3am.

....


----------



## grandview

When they heard you plowing that's their warning sound that it's snowing and they better get up early to go to work.


----------



## plowingkid35

My powerstroke all have an exhaust on them, but ive never had a problem and we do a lot of resi's. But I guess a diesel with an exhaust is usually a lot less loud than a gas engine straight piped. All mine have is a 4" turbo back exhaust with 6" tips.


----------



## coldcoffee

BOSS LAWN;1417729 said:


> I use to be, after doing a few (very short) runs this season. I stopped caring and turn the music up and let the engine roar. Love the looks out the windows I get at 3am Thumbs Up


I love it when other contractors do things like that.


----------



## 7_below

I think its just plain courtesy to be somewhat quite and not rolling in with strobe lights blazing and loud pipes. Especially in early morning. I think its rude and obnoxious. 
I've even slowed down the lowering speed on the blade so it wont slam to the ground and i have stock pipes. Now, if your plowing commercials, not a big deal about noise.


----------



## V_Scapes

Who cares, the municipal trucks will just wake them up when they fly by and smack the manhole cover out in the street.


----------



## NBI Lawn

BOSS LAWN;1417729 said:


> I use to be, after doing a few (very short) runs this season. I stopped caring and turn the music up and let the engine roar. Love the looks out the windows I get at 3am Thumbs Up


Thanks, I will be doing some advertising in Brooklyn Park this year.


----------



## 7_below

NBI Lawn;1418240 said:


> Thanks, I will be doing some advertising in Brooklyn Park this year.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

And the big question IS..........Has anybody actually complained about your truck being too loud?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

NBI Lawn;1418240 said:


> Thanks, I will be doing some advertising in Brooklyn Park this year.


We run mostly commercial in the Industrial part of the area, I tend to not be as obnoxious at resi's (sometimes). Thumbs Up


----------



## loudredram

We had a few residentals complain about my truck last year a straight pipped Cummins will do that! but my truck only goes out when one of the company truck goes down or we get heavy snow and we need another truck


----------



## JunkFood331

I think it's just common courtesy. We all know plowing snow isn't exactly quite but why be a dick. Personal I don't like the loud exhaust anymore, back in school that was a different story. Every car and truck I had I took the hack saw to the muffler. But why give the customer something to complain about. :realmad: That's just the way I see it.


----------



## andcon83

JunkFood331;1418333 said:


> I think it's just common courtesy. We all know plowing snow isn't exactly quite but why be a dick. Personal I don't like the loud exhaust anymore, back in school that was a different story. Every car and truck I had I took the hack saw to the muffler. But why give the customer something to complain about. :realmad: That's just the way I see it.


Cut it off and put on a cherry bomb. I used to do that too. Now, the plow truck is a plow truck. If you want a hot rod, save up your bucks and have something that you would never want to have a plow on.


----------



## Tundraplow07

No One has complained yet, I went out last night around 2 am to plow one of my accounts, I did one push and it seemed loud so I drove away and left it for morning lol


----------



## Flawless440

We have had police run us out of a neighborhood for running a snow blower. We were told not before 7am.

Happen this past season pouring a stamped concrete patio, concrete arrive at 6:50 am, once again we were told 7 am. I ordered the truck for 7am


----------



## 09Daxman

plowingkid35;1418176 said:


> My powerstroke all have an exhaust on them, but ive never had a problem and we do a lot of resi's. But I guess a diesel with an exhaust is usually a lot less loud than a gas engine straight piped. All mine have is a 4" turbo back exhaust with 6" tips.


Thats cause the turbos on the diesels act as a muffler. I have a 09 Dmax and I have a 4inch turbo back on it and it sounds awesome. Pretty quite on light throttle and idle. But when you start to pound on her a bit, then she starts to scream  but thats cause the vains on the turbo start to open up.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Personally I think it's up to you, but the way I look at it is if it would bother me if that same truck was plowing my driveway at 3 in the morning. I plow 100% resi's with a 97 1ton with 6.5 turbo diesel with 4" exhaust. One of subdivisions I have a few clients in you could hear a mouse fart from 3 blocks away, I've never had a complaint. But that doesn't mean it couldn't happen. So no matter what anyone else says, it's your call.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I have no problem firing up the snowblower on sites that are close to residential. It is allowed during the winter months and it may pis off some people but I'm just doing my job. Had the cops called on me and they told the lady there is no sound ordiance for snowblowers. She was not happy to hear that.


----------



## kimber750

I plow mostly commercial, the only residential I do are my rental properties. Really don't think they want to complain to me about me.  Most the time it works out when they hear me, they come out and move their cars.


----------



## woolzy779

Nothing can be as loud as when the plow goes by and nails the manhole cover in front of my house. Shakes my whole house and everyone else near me, I wouldnt be to worried about your exhaust.


----------



## Mcdunn

i only worry at one of the houses i go to, otherwise my 6" stacks sound great.


----------



## Eronningen

All of my trucks are stock. I grew out of that stage real quickly when I got serious about my job, image, and customers. Go buy a fast car or something, thats what I did to feed that side of me but the last thing I'll do is drive a truck around all night with loud exhaust trying to get attention.


----------



## dooleycorp

if they complain deal with it then, but dont drive yourself crazy worrying about it


----------



## Maleko

My gasser has an exhaust that has quite a rumble under load, Never had a complaint. My 8' XBlade smacking down on the pavement is more annoying i think than a exhaust.

Then you have my dozen or so flashing lights bouncing off all the houses around like the neighborhood is on fire:laughing:.

never had a customer complain at all. I think they are more grateful that you are out in the worst conditions trying to keep they property clear.


----------



## Mrplow247

I have, Zero cat or muffler and 6 inch aussie stacks. 

My customers don't complain, or the people i work for and sub. I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## STIHL GUY

the snow muffles everything...the sound of the plow hitting and scraping the pavement is much louder than most trucks so i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## White Gardens

STIHL GUY;1424354 said:


> the snow muffles everything...the sound of the plow hitting and scraping the pavement is much louder than most trucks so i wouldnt worry about it


Ya, tripped the edge of my fisher blade on a driveway the other day and that sounds horrible when it slams. Had the HO's peaking out the window wondering what happened.

Wasn't a big deal either, just super loud when it happens.

But, to me that stuff is acceptable, obnoxious exhaust isn't. To me it just makes you look immature as a business owner.

..


----------



## Maleko

White Gardens;1424542 said:


> Ya, tripped the edge of my fisher blade on a driveway the other day and that sounds horrible when it slams. Had the HO's peaking out the window wondering what happened.
> 
> Wasn't a big deal either, just super loud when it happens.
> 
> But, to me that stuff is acceptable, obnoxious exhaust isn't. To me it just makes you look immature as a business owner.
> 
> ..


Define "Obnoxious"...?
I wouldn't say that makes you immature ..


----------



## White Gardens

Maleko;1424721 said:


> Define "Obnoxious"...?
> I wouldn't say that makes you immature ..


I go with the first definition of.









Sure you can argue immature, but I would say obnoxious is definitively correct.

Think about it, maybe 15% of the population would appreciate a loud truck. Do you want 75% of your customers annoyed with you?

..


----------



## agurdo17

not a big deal but is unprofessional...... every truck should have a backup alarm


----------



## BOSS LAWN

If every truck had backup alarms, it would sound like a loading dock in residential areas. Especially if your running more than two or three trucks.


----------



## Maleko

I wouldn't say its unprofessional.

I think the term unprofessional can be used a lot of ways to describe a lot of snowplow guys.

Just because their exhaust is loud i wouldn't call them unprofessional.

What about the guys with a headlight out? or a beat up old truck? or the guys who leave piles of snow in the road etc.... ?? 
Im not saying a loud exhaust can't be annoying to some but unprofessional? come on..

NOTE>> I'm not knocking guys with beat up trucks

As long as you do your job in a safe and a appropriate manor and the customer is happy. i would say your professional no matter what you drive or what you sound like


----------



## mulcahy mowing

I have a flowmaster on my truck and my customers don't care, infact my male customers love it. The town plows are louder than me! The bigger outfits run loaders with 10' and 12' push boxes down the road at 3am also. Its snowing, snow removal equipment is loud. people where I am don't care.....


----------



## ihdriver7088

i really dont care ill plow anything even with my 454 straight piped if they want clear roads and streets and drives they will hush up and just be glad they are getting plowed out


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Maleko;1425246 said:


> I wouldn't say its unprofessional.
> 
> I think the term unprofessional can be used a lot of ways to describe a lot of snowplow guys.
> 
> Just because their exhaust is loud i wouldn't call them unprofessional.
> 
> What about the guys with a headlight out? or a beat up old truck? or the guys who leave piles of snow in the road etc.... ??
> Im not saying a loud exhaust can't be annoying to some but unprofessional? come on..
> 
> NOTE>> I'm not knocking guys with beat up trucks
> 
> As long as you do your job in a safe and a appropriate manor and the customer is happy. i would say your professional no matter what you drive or what you sound like


x2 with you on that, my exhaust is loud.

I have a older Chevy that is rusting but shows up and clears those peoples lots, so they are always happy to see us roll up! I blast my music with the window down, but I dont think this is unprofessional. Just trying to have some fun payup


----------



## Mrplow247

I would say my interest in trucks as more than just a "tool", which is why i have my stacks on my diesel makes me a better professional. I care about my truck on a personal level. I want it to look proper, work proper, and i want it to last. I dont drive crazy or run into things in fear of damaging something i spent alot of money on. 

Most guys that see trucks as just tools usually buy brand new ones with warranties, beat the piss out of them, know nothing about maintaining anything or properly using it. Most guy around hear its easier to buy a new one than change the oil


----------



## SharpBlades

I would say that as long as it's not running without a muffler, you should be fine. Plows slam, the edge scrapes on the driveway and sometimes trips... Just be sure it's reasonable my 3/4 tons are louder than stock, but they don't rattle the china in the customer's china cabinet 

Loud music at night however, is not an option... It's mandatory lol


----------



## BOSS LAWN

SharpBlades;1426042 said:


> Loud music at night however, is not an option... It's mandatory lol


Keeps you sharp! Thumbs Up


----------



## agurdo17

OK i retract my statement about backup alarms. I think anyone doing commercial properties should have back up alarms.

I still say loud exhaust is unprofessional. If you have to think about it or have a discussion about it it probably is. Now there is a difference between a 2 stage flow-master and a diesel with modified exhaust to make it whistle like a freight train.

IMO im just saying non of our "work trucks" "business trucks" will ever have loud exhaust. Just doesn't look good when you pull up to a retired couples house to bid their driveway. again IMO


----------



## chevyman51

I have true dual straight pipes on my chevy and it is only loud when I hammer down other than that its just a low rumble. The only complaint I have ever had was from a cop I was pulling out of a ditch.


----------



## agurdo17

chevyman51;1429022 said:


> I have true dual straight pipes on my chevy and it is only loud when I hammer down other than that its just a low rumble. The only complaint I have ever had was from a cop I was pulling out of a ditch.


:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

agurdo17;1428246 said:


> OK i retract my statement about backup alarms. I think anyone doing commercial properties should have back up alarms.


Even at apartment complexes?????????

I have a straight piped diesel, no complaints.
I know beyond a shadow of a doubt I'd get a lot of complaints with a backup alarm.


----------



## cubicinches

White Gardens;1424913 said:


> 15% of the population would appreciate a loud truck. Do you want 75% of your customers annoyed with you?


What about the remaining 10%??


----------



## SharpBlades

cubicinches;1429303 said:


> What about the remaining 10%??


Lol that's funny


----------



## DFLS

Mrplow247;1422849 said:


> I have, Zero cat or muffler and 6 inch aussie stacks.
> 
> My customers don't complain, or the people i work for and sub. I wouldn't worry too much


sounds like this?


----------



## White Gardens

cubicinches;1429303 said:


> What about the remaining 10%??


Ooops, Thumbs Up

Lets just say the other 10% is deaf.

....


----------



## cwby_ram

White Gardens;1429752 said:


> Ooops, Thumbs Up
> 
> Lets just say the other 10% is deaf.
> 
> ....


Haha, now that's funny. :laughing:

I did decide against buying a certain truck because it was a straight-piped and stacked Cummins. My Cummins is straight-piped and stacked (don't plow with it). I think it would be fine until it got behind a good sized pile of snow. 
Major deciding factor against the other Cummins as a plow truck, though, was the fact that it was a five speed. It had been someone's play truck.

I don't think it's unprofessional. I've gotten a lot of business from people seeing (and remembering), my Cummins. It stands out with the stacks.


----------



## 03sd

Load pipes save lives or so they say I love the sound of a straight piped cummins or powerjoke. My trucks not too loud cat back duals, I say let er snap boys lol


----------



## Oshkosh

Well, I was offered a $80,000 a year contract due to a contractor with a loader with a loud exhaust...He was asked several times to put a muffler on it (straight pipe) He didn't and lost the contract....
If you have to ask if it may bother someone it probably does. It isn't just keeping the customer you have its getting his neighbors as customers...
I had found in the past having one customer and doing a good job leads to other customers on the same street.
I've owned several cars,trucks,bikes,boats,sleds,4x4's etc with performance exhaust systems from the headers back, that being said my work trucks stayed pretty much stock noise/db wise.
It worked for me...


----------



## birddseedd

BOSS LAWN;1417729 said:


> I use to be, after doing a few (very short) runs this season. I stopped caring and turn the music up and let the engine roar. Love the looks out the windows I get at 3am Thumbs Up


they dont fire you for waking them up at 3 am?


----------



## BOSS LAWN

birddseedd;1431913 said:


> they dont fire you for waking them up at 3 am?


Negative, they have paid for the year. My blade at 3am is one their favorite sounds, knowing that they're going to work in the morning.


----------



## birddseedd

BOSS LAWN;1431972 said:


> Negative, they have paid for the year. My blade at 3am is one their favorite sounds, knowing that they're going to work in the morning.


i would be annoyed and pick someone else the next year. i would prefer to know my drive will be plowed and not have to wake up hours before my alarm goes off.

not that i pay for plowing obviously.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

birddseedd;1431974 said:


> i would be annoyed and pick someone else the next year. i would prefer to know my drive will be plowed and not have to wake up hours before my alarm goes off.
> 
> not that i pay for plowing obviously.


Thanks, I appreciate the input. Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd

BOSS LAWN;1431994 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the input. Thumbs Up


shrugs. im just a noob


----------



## 03sd

BOSS LAWN;1431994 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the input. Thumbs Up


:laughing:


----------



## BPS#1

Oshkosh;1429860 said:


> Well, I was offered a $80,000 a year contract due to a contractor with a loader with a loud exhaust...He was asked several times to put a muffler on it (straight pipe) He didn't and lost the contract....
> If you have to ask if it may bother someone it probably does. It isn't just keeping the customer you have its getting his neighbors as customers...
> I had found in the past having one customer and doing a good job leads to other customers on the same street.
> I've owned several cars,trucks,bikes,boats,sleds,4x4's etc with performance exhaust systems from the headers back, that being said my work trucks stayed pretty much stock noise/db wise.
> It worked for me...


Don't you just love being the go to guy when another "contractor" is an idiot and can't keep his poop in a group?

I took around $60k worth of contracts away from a company that couldn't provide quality lawn care. Like in your case it wasn't like they didn't have ample opportunity to improve prior to loosing their contracts.


----------



## Oshkosh

BPS#1;1434215 said:


> Don't you just love being the go to guy when another "contractor" is an idiot and can't keep his poop in a group?
> 
> I took around $60k worth of contracts away from a company that couldn't provide quality lawn care. Like in your case it wasn't like they didn't have ample opportunity to improve prior to loosing their contracts.


It was a small Hospital to boot....You'd think common sense would have told him they where serious about excessive noise...
I have heard of other instances but that is one I had first hand experience with..
Yes it was nice to get those phone calls...Makes me think I should have stayed in the snow business (sometimes)lol.


----------



## Eronningen

Maleko;1422472 said:


> My gasser has an exhaust that has quite a rumble under load, Never had a complaint. My 8' XBlade smacking down on the pavement is more annoying i think than a exhaust. No its not, a blade hitting the ground has to happen, ******* exhaust does not.
> 
> Then you have my dozen or so flashing lights bouncing off all the houses around like the neighborhood is on fire:laughing:. You have your flashing lights on in the middle of the night to do a residential driveway? Wow
> 
> never had a customer complain at all. I think they are more grateful that you are out in the worst conditions trying to keep they property clear. Maybe you haven't yet but you will. Loud exhaust on a truck used in a business atmosphere is silly, irresponsible, and disrespectful all of those that have to listen to it.


I assume most of you guys are 16-24 that are rocking the loud exhaust, I did too until I was about 21. Like I said in a previous post, once I got serious about my roofing business and snow plowing it was pretty easy to realize the loud exhaust thing was going to go. Do yourself and everyone else that has to listen to it and put it back to stock. 
Don't get me wrong, I love loud exhaust on things that should have it. Muscle cars, race cars, things that have real horsepower. But when you are trying to make your 300 hp truck sound like it has real power its just funny and annoying.


----------



## yardguy28

Tundraplow07;1417718 said:


> Do Any Of You Guys Worry about being loud and waking up people around where you plow? I have a exhaust system (added a few years back) on the truck and I'm worried of being loud :/ how about you guys ?


i worry about it each and every time i do snow removal.

i strictly do residentials and i have to use a snow blower to do the sidewalks and walkways.

but that is the nature of the business. people need to get out of there homes and everyone else is doing it so that eases my mind.


----------



## [email protected] NJ

I agree with the whole noise thing but I love hearing my truck rumbling down the street at 3 am haha. I have a straight pipe with a glass-pack so its kinda loud i guess


----------



## yardguy28

Maleko;1422472 said:


> My gasser has an exhaust that has quite a rumble under load, Never had a complaint. My 8' XBlade smacking down on the pavement is more annoying i think than a exhaust.
> 
> *Then you have my dozen or so flashing lights bouncing off all the houses around like the neighborhood is on fire*:laughing:.
> 
> never had a customer complain at all. I think they are more grateful that you are out in the worst conditions trying to keep they property clear.





Eronningen;1434236 said:


> I assume most of you guys are 16-24 that are rocking the loud exhaust, I did too until I was about 21. Like I said in a previous post, once I got serious about my roofing business and snow plowing it was pretty easy to realize the loud exhaust thing was going to go. Do yourself and everyone else that has to listen to it and put it back to stock.
> Don't get me wrong, I love loud exhaust on things that should have it. Muscle cars, race cars, things that have real horsepower. But when you are trying to make your 300 hp truck sound like it has real power its just funny and annoying.


all i do is residential driveways and i use a flashing beacon. it is turned on as i'm pulling out of my driveway and doesn't shut off until i'm finished with every last driveway.

i also turn on my hazard lights while i'm actually plowing each driveway.

i actually think it's more appropriate to have a beacon on for residential driveways when its dark out than to have one going on a commercial parking lot where the business is closed and no one will be around.

in a residential neighborhood you get traffic at all hours. generally when a business is closed you can't find a soul in the parking lot.


----------



## Maleko

Eronningen;1434236 said:


> I assume most of you guys are 16-24 that are rocking the loud exhaust, I did too until I was about 21. Like I said in a previous post, once I got serious about my roofing business and snow plowing it was pretty easy to realize the loud exhaust thing was going to go. Do yourself and everyone else that has to listen to it and put it back to stock.
> Don't get me wrong, I love loud exhaust on things that should have it. Muscle cars, race cars, things that have real horsepower. But when you are trying to make your 300 hp truck sound like it has real power its just funny and annoying.


I was being sarcastic about the dozen lights. Notice the laughing guy at the end of that statement.. Yes i do have a ton of lights, but i only have on my mini pinnacle on when doing resi's. Yes there is more traffic in my neighborhoods i plow than my lots. Depending on the time of course .

I do have an aftermarket exhaust yes. But it s no louder than a new stock dodge or an older diesel. Hey maybe I'm lucky, no one has EVER complained had the same customers for many many years and always get compliments on my quality of work and sometime the older guys actually like the sound of my exhaust. Thumbs Up
I actually think a snowblower is louder than my truck.

Give the customer what they want and do it right they will always be happy.


----------



## birddseedd

I just asked my friend about if he woudl like having someone waking him up at 3 am every morning it snows. he said usualy if soemone is woken up from plowing at 3 am its not that kind of plowing.

he said it, not me


----------



## yardguy28

i've actually found with most of my clients they never even heard i was there.

i've had clients ask me what time i came because when they woke up they were surprised to see there snow already removed. which means they never heard me plowing the driveway and never heard me running the snow blower on the walkways.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

BOSS LAWN;1431972 said:


> My blade at 3am is one their favorite sounds, knowing that they're going to work in the morning.


Because they would have gotten stuck in the 3" (largest snowfall this year) of snow? All of my trucks are quiet, not all stock but all are quiet. A buddy does 80 something driveways and his biggest complaint is the blade smacking the ground, can't imagine having an annoying exhaust


----------



## birddseedd

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1435454 said:


> Because they would have gotten stuck in the 3" (largest snowfall this year) of snow? All of my trucks are quiet, not all stock but all are quiet. A buddy does 80 something driveways and his biggest complaint is the blade smacking the ground, can't imagine having an annoying exhaust


im annoyed by the blade hitting the pavement. but thats because i drop snow off the front of it and have to do another push to get it.


----------



## Eronningen

birddseedd;1435461 said:


> im annoyed by the blade hitting the pavement. but thats because i drop snow off the front of it and have to do another push to get it.


Try a poly plow next time


----------



## GMC25004x4

I have a 2002 duramax i had a stock exhaust just with a straight pipe in place of the muffler, i have been thinking about changing it for a while, and put the stock muffler in the other day, it was pretty loud , any way I was plowing out an older clients driveway (She is very hard of hearing) it was around 11:00 PM and woke her up, and later found out i woke her neighbours down the road as well oops. She wasnt mad but it wont happen again.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

GMC25004x4;1435824 said:


> I have a 2002 duramax i had a stock exhaust just with a straight pipe in place of the muffler, i have been thinking about changing it for a while, and put the stock muffler in the other day, it was pretty loud , any way I was plowing out an older clients driveway (She is very hard of hearing) it was around 11:00 PM and woke her up, and later found out i woke her neighbours down the road as well oops. She wasnt mad but it wont happen again.


That's what I did to my Chevy except its a Y pipe (dual exhaust).


----------



## blmc5150

If anything it let's them know you are there especially if it's a late snow and continues to snow all night while they are sleeping. You may take off 4" and there could be another 3" on it by the time they wake up. We have enough idiot customers who can't notice a pile in their front yard even after the first snow of the season or the pile being larger. We tried to be somewhat quiet, but know after so many calls of "I didn't get plowed last night" calls with the response of "There's a pile in your yard that wasn't there yesterday isn't there?" I just tell my guys, leave your strobes on and don't worry about being quiet. Some customers we're tempted to honk the horn to let them know we're there. Hell, the garbage truck wakes me up some mornings and my house is 200' off the road.


----------



## birddseedd

blmc5150;1438952 said:


> If anything it let's them know you are there especially if it's a late snow and continues to snow all night while they are sleeping. You may take off 4" and there could be another 3" on it by the time they wake up. We have enough idiot customers who can't notice a pile in their front yard even after the first snow of the season or the pile being larger. We tried to be somewhat quiet, but know after so many calls of "I didn't get plowed last night" calls with the response of "There's a pile in your yard that wasn't there yesterday isn't there?" I just tell my guys, leave your strobes on and don't worry about being quiet. Some customers we're tempted to honk the horn to let them know we're there. Hell, the garbage truck wakes me up some mornings and my house is 200' off the road.


garbage truck could hit my front porch and i wouldn't wake.

perhaps reccommend to those customers to have a 2" trigger rather than a 4". the you can go by again and plow again.


----------



## blmc5150

birddseedd;1438971 said:


> garbage truck could hit my front porch and i wouldn't wake.
> 
> perhaps reccommend to those customers to have a 2" trigger rather than a 4". the you can go by again and plow again.


We have a 1.5" trigger.


----------



## birddseedd

blmc5150;1438978 said:


> We have a 1.5" trigger.


plow again then?


----------



## blmc5150

birddseedd;1438980 said:


> plow again then?


We do, when we get done with our routes. But sometimes it continues to snow throughout the night (as you should know, being in the industry) and you might plow a site at 3am and the people might have to wake up at 6am and you are still plowing the first time or in the middle of your second time through. We have more than 1 driveway to plow. You can't babysit each driveway 24/7 to plow 4 times in 3 hours. Perhaps a better example would have been the calls we get after a 4" snowfall and get plowed and they wake up to a dusting on their drive and don't think they were plowed b/c we've had plenty of those also.


----------



## birddseedd

blmc5150;1438988 said:


> We do, when we get done with our routes. But sometimes it continues to snow throughout the night (as you should know, being in the industry) and you might plow a site at 3am and the people might have to wake up at 6am and you are still plowing the first time or in the middle of your second time through. We have more than 1 driveway to plow. You can't babysit each driveway 24/7 to plow 4 times in 3 hours. Perhaps a better example would have been the calls we get after a 4" snowfall and get plowed and they wake up to a dusting on their drive and don't think they were plowed b/c we've had plenty of those also.


ya i wish it was like that around here.

the only snow on the ground right now is piles. wait..... nop... the pile for my drive. (and 1/4 the block down) is gone.

i know what you mean tho. around here everyone wants their drive done inbetween 6-7 am. and you just cannot do an 8 hour route in 1 hour.


----------



## blmc5150

birddseedd;1438994 said:


> ya i wish it was like that around here.
> 
> the only snow on the ground right now is piles. wait..... nop... the pile for my drive. (and 1/4 the block down) is gone.
> 
> i know what you mean tho. around here everyone wants their drive done inbetween 6-7 am. and you just cannot do an 8 hour route in 1 hour.


Our piles are diappearing up here also (S. of GR). And, you're right they all want to be done @ that time. I always say that they all want to be done first, but last also. Even when this last Sunday when we got 5" up here that started at 8:30am we got calls by noon wondering why they weren't plowed by 7am. Some people.....


----------



## birddseedd

blmc5150;1439004 said:


> Our piles are diappearing up here also (S. of GR). And, you're right they all want to be done @ that time. I always say that they all want to be done first, but last also. Even when this last Sunday when we got 5" up here that started at 8:30am we got calls by noon wondering why they weren't plowed by 7am. Some people.....


lol. i believe it


----------



## james.j.smith

Just got a good deal on a 2003 pwoerstroke with a 4" straight back exhaust my wife thinks its loud. putting a plow on it this summer. going to wait to do anything till I see if i get complaints.


----------



## wilsonsground

if the customers like youre work and its not ****** loud they wont say anything! just do a good job. ive got an 06 powerstroke 6.0l with 5" straight pipe, SCT tuner which adds sound...i do 60 residentials and couple commercials and ive never gotten any complaints. customers have joked around saying its noticable, but have also told me and my other guy they atleast know theyre being plowed out. if anyones familiar with the 6.0s they have a whistle to them that isnt quiet!


----------



## birddseedd

i get the impression the original poster has it real loud.


----------



## mercer_me

I have a Flow Master cat back exhaust with a 50 Series HD muffler. It's not real loud but, it's louder than stock. I haven't had any complaints about the noise.


----------



## birddseedd

loouder than stock is different than waking up your customres at 3 am. in my opinion


----------



## mercer_me

birddseedd;1479964 said:


> loouder than stock is different than waking up your customres at 3 am. in my opinion


I don't know about you guys but, it doesn't matter how quiet the truck is if I was sleeping and somebody was plowing my driveway it would wake me up.


----------



## birddseedd

mercer_me;1480053 said:


> I don't know about you guys but, it doesn't matter how quiet the truck is if I was sleeping and somebody was plowing my driveway it would wake me up.


stayed up all night talkign to a buddy day before i got married. well night before.

after married we drove out of state, well. she drove out of state, i slept. apparently through an enormous storm said wife was affraid of


----------



## mercer_me

birddseedd;1480059 said:


> stayed up all night talkign to a buddy day before i got married. well night before.
> 
> after married we drove out of state, well. she drove out of state, i slept. apparently through an enormous storm said wife was affraid of


My driveway is about 100 yards long and if I'm sleeping when the plow truck that is plowing the road goes by I wake up. But, I also live on a dirt road so it's louder when the plows bangs on the pot holes.


----------



## birddseedd

mercer_me;1480069 said:


> My driveway is about 100 yards long and if I'm sleeping when the plow truck that is plowing the road goes by I wake up. But, I also live on a dirt road so it's louder when the plows bangs on the pot holes.


let me put it this way, i was intimate with my wife last night. dont fully remember because i was asleep.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

Weather your truck is piped or not, your customer will hear the plow dragging across their driveway and when you lower the plow and it hits their driveway and your shovel scraping.


----------



## birddseedd

Glenn Lawn Care;1481533 said:


> Weather your truck is piped or not, your customer will hear the plow dragging across their driveway and when you lower the plow and it hits their driveway and your shovel scraping.


that might wake my wife up. wouldn't wake me up and is no where near the noise level of a custom exost. in fact custom exosts are illegal in most places. here in kalamazoo anything above 50 or 55 decibels is against hte law 24/7.

kidna stupid as most everything is above that level.

obviously its not enforced.


----------



## In&Out

We plow a number of Elmhurst Snow Removal for a large Elmhurst management company and their residents are not too concerned by the noise. They are more upset if their car is not plowed out by the morning.


----------



## the new boss 92

i have a full 3 inch flowmaster system with shorty headers, the only complaint i get is your truck sounds great want some coffee?

lol i have never heard of loosing a contract over an exhaust, its no different than running a diesiel straight piped or a skid steer outside the window at 3 or 4 in the morning right, the having the shovelers between the houses with steal shovels correct. most people are glad the get worken up to know they are getting that service right before they have to go to work at 5 or 6 in the am.


----------



## birddseedd

the new boss 92;1483021 said:


> i have a full 3 inch flowmaster system with shorty headers, the only complaint i get is your truck sounds great want some coffee?
> 
> lol i have never heard of loosing a contract over an exhaust, its no different than running a diesiel straight piped or a skid steer outside the window at 3 or 4 in the morning right, the having the shovelers between the houses with steal shovels correct. most people are glad the get worken up to know they are getting that service right before they have to go to work at 5 or 6 in the am.


i think its more his exhaust just isnt as loud as we are thinking. getting woken up at 3 am every time it snows would get old quick.


----------



## wilsonsground

If you lose a residentail the acct propavly isn't worth it anyway. My 06 6.0 is 5" straight piped with xtreme race custom tune and I've never lost an acct due to exhaust not even a complaint. And for those of you that know the ford 6.0 they're loud with an exhaust an tuner!


----------



## robertfrantz

I have a John Deere 110 TLB, 2006 F-150, and a dodge 2500 with plow. The trucks are fine, but the Deere alarm is a little loud when backig up. I will have to turn alarm off if nobody around.


----------

